# Soundtraxx Sound Car and battery control



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm curious if anyone has tried using the Soundtraxx Sound Car with their battery controlled system?

The Sound Car needs DC track power or a DCC signal to operate properly. So I'm thinking if you use something like a CVP AirWire controller with a receiver that would give you the DCC signal needed for the Sound Car, giving your rolling stock or passenger cars sound effects.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll let the "battery people" break it to you.

But I say, just replace the existing 6 volt gel battery with three supercaps (at ~$1 each) wired in series and live with the consequences.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

There is no gel battery with the Sound Car. The Sound Car is a sound decoder that generates rolling stock sounds. It runs off DC track power or a DCC signal with whatever for the power source, just as long as a DCC signal is present. 

The Sound Car is not the same as the Sierra sound units Soundtraxx used to make. 

I'm just curious if anyone is using the Sound Car with battery control systems.


----------

